# MS natural keyboard pro

## hudsonhauck

Probably not, but is there anyway for me to use the buttons on my M$ Natural Keyboard Pro (like the ones that go to the next track, or pause music, and what not)?  Seeing as M$ doesn't seem like the kind of people to support competitors (like Linux).  Anyway, thought it'd be cool. Thanks.

----------

## proxy

look into a program called hotkeys:

http://freshmeat.net/projects/hotkeys/?topic_id=861

worked for me  :Laughing: 

----------

## hudsonhauck

When I try to install, it tells me that I don't have a new enough version of libxml.  However, I have the newest version, I just emerged it.  I even did the little --with-libxml2 switch (in several different formats)  and it wouldn't recognize that I had libxml!! Why!?!

----------

## Guest

I do

echo "

keycode 144 = XF86AudioPrev

keycode 153 = XF86AudioNext

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

keycode 161 = XF86Calculator

keycode 162 = XF86AudioPlay

keycode 164 = XF86AudioStop

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 178 = XF86HomePage

keycode 229 = XF86Search

keycode 230 = XF86Favorites

keycode 231 = XF86Refresh

keycode 232 = XF86Stop

keycode 233 = XF86Forward

keycode 234 = XF86Back

keycode 235 = XF86MyComputer

keycode 236 = XF86Mail

keycode 237 = XF86AudioMedia

keycode 0x1A = e E EuroSign cent" | xmodmap -

After that I can use the extra buttons in KDE. It's reall convinient to have them for Noatun and kmix...

Cheers,

Andreas

----------

## hudsonhauck

Nope, that didn't work.  Damnit.  Maybe there would be different commands for, say xmms or fluxbox?

----------

## proxy

it appears that libxml is in fact too NEW, portage has 2.4.x and it is looking for 2.2.x.  Sorry handt used this program in a while, I'll probably get around to getting it to compile with newer libxml2 if i do, i'll put a patch somewhere public

----------

## hudsonhauck

 *proxy wrote:*   

> I'll probably get around to getting it to compile with newer libxml2 if i do, i'll put a patch somewhere public

 

Cool, thanks.  Where do you mean by "somewhere public"

----------

## slik

 *hudsonhauck wrote:*   

> Probably not, but is there anyway for me to use the buttons on my M$ Natural Keyboard Pro (like the ones that go to the next track, or pause music, and what not)?  Seeing as M$ doesn't seem like the kind of people to support competitors (like Linux).  Anyway, thought it'd be cool. Thanks.

 

I've uploaded ebuilds for xosd and hotkeys (hotkeys bug #2879, xosd bug #2877)

----------

## hudsonhauck

 *slik wrote:*   

> I've uploaded ebuilds for xosd and hotkeys (hotkeys bug #2879, xosd bug #2877)

 

Uploaded them where?

----------

## Guest

 *hudsonhauck wrote:*   

>  *slik wrote:*   I've uploaded ebuilds for xosd and hotkeys (hotkeys bug #2879, xosd bug #2877) 
> 
> Uploaded them where?

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2879

----------

## hudsonhauck

So are those downloads on the bugs page fixed?

----------

## proxy

i just stumbled accrss this program which looks promising:

linEAK:

http://freshmeat.net/projects/lineak/?topic_id=146

i am gonna give it a try  :Smile: 

----------

## hudsonhauck

It doesn't work for me.  It doesn't recognize all the keys, and it thinks some keys are ones that they're not.  retarded.

----------

